# Who Shoots Grim Reapers



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

apparentley no one epsi:


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*hello*

hello im new to this site but i like what i see so far


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

there junk they fly wierd


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

slayrX said:


> there junk they fly wierd


I dont know what your talking about mine fly dead on with my field points tune your bow correctly and they'll fly perfect


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

i just baught a new bow fred bear element and i shoot grim reapers with it and they fly just like field points now if deer season will get here faster


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

believe me my bow is tuned very well its the broadheads they have a nasty kick to the left and i could ever get that tuned out. my rocky mountains fly very well speacially on my arrow dynamics i use for hunting. 5 in group at 50 yards and a 8 in group at 60 yards.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

slayrX said:


> believe me my bow is tuned very well its the broadheads they have a nasty kick to the left and i could ever get that tuned out. my rocky mountains fly very well speacially on my arrow dynamics i use for hunting. 5 in group at 50 yards and a 8 in group at 60 yards.


Mine fly perfect 5 1/4in groups at 60


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i hanent seen grim reapers can you post a pic of them


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

neill91_maui said:


> i hanent seen grim reapers can you post a pic of them



They have all the models and pictures on there website. http://www.grimreaperbroadheads.com/ notice they also have a cut on contact now which is a good head if you prefer fixed to mechanical but I prefer the Razortip 100 grain 1 3/8 cut.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Not a youth but...*

I shoot 85 grain grim reapers, and they fly great for me. I shot 3 deer last year with the same arrow/broad head, and they all were complete pass throughs, and nice slices through the ribs.

Ben


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks matt


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

no problem


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nope, POS in my opinion!!! I bought a pack of 3, and shot them into my yellow jacket target, after about 4 shots the blades started falling off. Would not recomend them to anyone!


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

I heard they "...are good broadheads...if you like wounding animals". No, wait, I heard someone else make an ignorant comment like that...who was that...anybody remember?

In all truthfulness, the blades broke on my 3-D target, so I definitely wont hunt with 'em...


----------



## witetail_hunter (Jun 3, 2006)

I probly wont ever use them just cause of how Matt was giving everyone
SH!** about every broadhead but grim reaper, so Matt way to rep the broadheads man you probly made everyone want to go buy a pack


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

bow-hunter20 said:


> Nope, POS in my opinion!!! I bought a pack of 3, and shot them into my yellow jacket target, after about 4 shots the blades started falling off. Would not recomend them to anyone!


I have shot the same broadheads into a black hole target for the past two months blades are still fully intact and functioning perferctly...I didnt ask for your opinion ****** i wanted to know who was smart enough to shoot a good broadhead.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

witetail_hunter said:


> I probly wont ever use them just cause of how Matt was giving everyone
> SH!** about every broadhead but grim reaper, so Matt way to rep the broadheads man you probly made everyone want to go buy a pack


The only broadhead I said anything about was muzzy you moron


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Whitehair said:


> I heard they "...are good broadheads...if you like wounding animals". No, wait, I heard someone else make an ignorant comment like that...who was that...anybody remember?
> 
> In all truthfulness, the blades broke on my 3-D target, so I definitely wont hunt with 'em...


Why were you shooting a broadhead into a 3D target a 3D target is made of high density foam that with mess up any broadhead you shoot into them


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey there matt, you sure do like to call people names. Everyone has their opinions about broadheads just like you do. That doesn't give you the right to call people names because they disagree with you. Take it easy, there is no need for name calling.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Wrong again Matt...
Ive never had a Magnus/Muzzy/Thunderhead/Zwickey/Wasp/Rocky Mountain break on a 3-D target, and I like knowing my broadheads wont come apart at crunch time...


----------



## stealthyhunter (Jul 17, 2006)

MattRagle said:


> Why were you shooting a broadhead into a 3D target a 3D target is made of high density foam that with mess up any broadhead you shoot into them


ever heard of a broadhead buck? ya know you should get out more or maybe learn about archery before you go making yourself look dumb


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

I have had good luck with grim reapers and I also shoot the 100grn razortips. They fly good for me and have shown to have better penetration than three or four other broadheads I have shot recently. The couple of packs of reapers that I have shot have not shown any signs of bad craftsmanship and honestly this is the first time I have heard of them having problems. Just my .02.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

they dont fly well, definatly dont group well and they are all illigeal in idaho. and also they arent that strong. and if you have been shooting the same broadheads in the black hole target i would even attemtp to shoot a animal with them they are extremly dull.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Whitehair said:


> Wrong again Matt...
> Ive never had a Magnus/Muzzy/Thunderhead/Zwickey/Wasp/Rocky Mountain break on a 3-D target, and I like knowing my broadheads wont come apart at crunch time...



Foam is harder than anything you hould be shooting at and i no for a fact they wont break because i tried shooting into a 3d target today...not a broadhead target The head was still in good condition and not dull the blades didnt fall apart like you said they did.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

slayrX said:


> they dont fly well, definatly dont group well and they are all illigeal in idaho. and also they arent that strong. and if you have been shooting the same broadheads in the black hole target i would even attemtp to shoot a animal with them they are extremly dull.



I dedicate 3 broadheads as practice heads and always hunt with new ones


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

stealthyhunter said:


> ever heard of a broadhead buck? ya know you should get out more or maybe learn about archery before you go making yourself look dumb



Theres a difference between a broadhead buck target and an actual 3d target and ive been in archery for over 12 years now so i think i might no a thing or 2


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

HotShot88 said:


> Hey there matt, you sure do like to call people names. Everyone has their opinions about broadheads just like you do. That doesn't give you the right to call people names because they disagree with you. Take it easy, there is no need for name calling.


I wanted to know who shot them not who thought they were junk


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Its oh-so-evident you've been around archery for twelve years...you just told me foam is harder than a rib! Okay, two out of my three Grim Reapers broke (blades sepperated from the ferrule, one blade clean snapped) after about 20-30 shots each...I've never had _any_ of the broadheads mentioned earlier break. Although, I guess I cant really count Magnus 2-Blades...mine only blew through two ribs before it stopped in an oak last September, and we all know foam is harder than bone...

-I apologize to anyone this arguing is offending...


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Whitehair said:


> Its oh-so-evident you've been around archery for twelve years...you just told me foam is harder than a rib! Okay, two out of my three Grim Reapers broke (blades sepperated from the ferrule, one blade clean snapped) after about 20-30 shots each...I've never had _any_ of the broadheads mentioned earlier break. Although, I guess I cant really count Magnus 2-Blades...mine only blew through two ribs before it stopped in an oak last September, and we all know foam is harder than bone...
> 
> -I apologize to anyone this arguing is offending...




You need to just shut up man most of us around here dont shoot at ribs...thats a bad shot on your behalf and im sorry that a mechanichal wont hold up like a fixed blade. No mechanichal is gonna hold up like something that is one solid piece like a 2 blade


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

A broadhead buck could be something like a high density foam target with layered foam vitals. Are you talking about something like the Glendel Buck?


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> You need to just shut up man most of us around here dont shoot at ribs...thats a bad shot on your behalf and im sorry that a mechanichal wont hold up like a fixed blade. No mechanichal is gonna hold up like something that is one solid piece like a 2 blade


How is a shot through the ribs a bad shot? How do you shoot your deer? You said "you dont shoot at ribs" what do you shoot at? The vitals of a deer are surrouned by ribs on both sides. I know I SHOOT AT THE RIBS. You hit a deer through the ribs and 9 times outta 10 its a dead deer. I am just wondering where you try to hit your deer at.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Dude, first, how was that a bad shot, at all?! That arrow center punched both lungs and she went 40 yards with one of the best blood trails Ive ever been down. Okay, question, what does a rib cage protect? Answer that, and then tell me I made a bad shot...and Matt, thats why I shoot fixed-blades, because a "mechanical wont hold up like a fixed blade"...

Come up with a legit response...


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

i could care less how far your DOE ran i bet thats all youve ever shot judging by that picture. and DUH anything with moving parts may malfunction and may break but you talking about fixed blade broadheads staying together...right well when you shoot a 2 blade broadhead of course its gonna stay together its one piece idiot i seen brand new muzzys fall apart in a yellow jacket same with any replacable blade broadhead that ive ever seen and if you would take the time to make sure everything is assembled properly. By the way i wanna see a picture of these Reapers that you said were junk. Because I think you may be a liar. Most of the people in my area shoot Grim Reapers and i havent heard somebody say theyve had a problem out of them and most of them have shot 2 and three animals with one head so i know that these heads are not junk. think wat you may but this is something i know. And as far as i know that rib cage protects the lungs, liver, and the heart now get your facts and shot placements correct because with perfect shot placement you wont hit ribs a heart shot will drop any good BUCK in around 20 or 30 yards. and i have spine shot one animal the spine being harder than a rib and my reaper flew threw it and went half the arrow down, deer was dead before it hit the ground.


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

HotShot88 said:


> How is a shot through the ribs a bad shot? How do you shoot your deer? You said "you dont shoot at ribs" what do you shoot at? The vitals of a deer are surrouned by ribs on both sides. I know I SHOOT AT THE RIBS. You hit a deer through the ribs and 9 times outta 10 its a dead deer. I am just wondering where you try to hit your deer at.



BETWEEN THE F-IN RIBS not in them


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

I was waiting for that...
That deer in my pic; first trad kill, rough scored him at 8 P&Y (No joke), and the proudest moment of my hunting career...and yeah, Ive killed bigger bucks.

-Again, thats why I shoot fixed blades (Nothing against those who shoot mechanicals), I dont want moving parts on a broadhead.
-I definitely didnt take a picture of the Reapers, I threw them away three weeks ago. 
-I never called them "junk"
_-"And as far as i know that rib cage protects the lungs, liver, and the heart now get your facts and shot placements correct because with perfect shot placement you wont hit ribs a heart shot will drop any good BUCK in around 20 or 30 yards."_
WHAT!- That made NO sence...If I put an arrow anywhere in the ribs, dead deer. Period. How do I need to correct my shot placement again?

And chill with the name calling...


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

shutup matt i am tierd of reading the crap that you type just do everyone a faver and shut the hell up


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you...very, very well said...


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> BETWEEN THE F-IN RIBS not in them


Okay I guess you are the only hunter in the world that wears X-ray glasses on the stand, either that or your deer are in poor poor health in order to know where every rib lies on a deer. Also your blades on your grim reapers must not be opening fully because there is enough space between ribs for a broadhead to go through with out at least cutting a rib. Oh yea, as far as "bad shots" that spine shot was a "bad shot on your behalf".


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

Whitehair said:


> Thank you...very, very well said...




thanks


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

Grim reapers are a overpriced peice of crap.
Matt, I wouldn't go calling people a moron, cuz u r starting to look like one yourself.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

agreed


----------



## thenewkid (Jul 31, 2006)

well guys I dont know about you but it looks to me like this kid is just on this site looking for a fight, so I'm thinking :ban: whos with me on this one, plus matt you've been shooting for 12 years I bet you can only remember the last 4 so you cant tell me you remember everything about about when you were 4-8 I know I dont, and when you just start posting threads like "who thinks muzzies are junk" in the HUNTING forums your just saying:banplease:


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

thenewkid said:


> well guys I dont know about you but it looks to me like this kid is just on this site looking for a fight, so I'm thinking :ban: whos with me on this one, plus matt you've been shooting for 12 years I bet you can only remember the last 4 so you cant tell me you remember everything about about when you were 4-8 I know I dont, and when you just start posting threads like "who thinks muzzies are junk" in the HUNTING forums your just saying:banplease:


I agree 100%:zip:


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

thenewkid said:


> well guys I dont know about you but it looks to me like this kid is just on this site looking for a fight, so I'm thinking :ban: whos with me on this one, plus matt you've been shooting for 12 years I bet you can only remember the last 4 so you cant tell me you remember everything about about when you were 4-8 I know I dont, and when you just start posting threads like "who thinks muzzies are junk" in the HUNTING forums your just saying:banplease:



i agree:zip:


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

just to get this sorted out...

ALL DEER VITALS ARE PROTECTED BY RIBS. LUNGS, HEART, LIVER, ALL ARE PROTECTED BY THE RIB CAGE.

MATT, I WILL HELP YOU WITH PICTURES,


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

And This Is Were You Aim (i Hope)


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey, it isn't going to matter where he aims, with Grim Reapers that deer wont die no matter what. I think they should be illegal! The only reason that people shoot them is because that cant properly tune their bow. Shoot a fixed blade and draw some blood! 

Hey MODS, please BAN Matt! He is worthless, and is a very bad asset to the archery talk community!


SEE YA MATT:banana: :ban:


----------



## L-KINDLE (Jul 9, 2005)

*Shut up*

hey matt why are you mouthing the other dude for shooting a doe? the deer that you have posted on here is CUTE!!!lol holler at me and i will show you a real deer i shot with a real broad head a wasp boss 4 blade 100 gr.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

can i see ur deer please


----------



## witetail_hunter (Jun 3, 2006)

L-KINDLE said:


> hey matt why are you mouthing the other dude for shooting a doe? the deer that you have posted on here is CUTE!!!lol holler at me and i will show you a real deer i shot with a real broad head a wasp boss 4 blade 100 gr.


I'm thinking about getting some of those wasps the stt or is it the sst I can nevver remember anyway thats what I'm looking forhow do they work for you?


----------



## L-KINDLE (Jul 9, 2005)

*great heads*

i killed three deer with the same wasp boss sst 4 blade the first 2 were pass throughs the third my arrow broke off in the deer no deer went over a hundered yards


----------



## stealthyhunter (Jul 17, 2006)

do you have pics of the entrance wound and how were the blood trails?
I'm looking to buy some to and should I go with the 3 or 4 blade?


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

wow.. what a mess lol. I will say to this matt kid that he must be a way better shot, and have way better vision then the rest of us. i mean.. ya we can all basically hit the vitals.. but between the ribs everytime, amazing! maybe it could just be the blades on his reapers fall off before they get there? who knows.. anyways.. this thread got way out of hand. MATT you are a superior to the rest of us, maybe you should get a tv show or something

lol


----------



## stealthyhunter (Jul 17, 2006)

/\
That pretty much sums it up were all just upset caus' we suck and matt knows all


----------



## buckhunter8905 (Dec 27, 2004)

First off matt I wanted to let you know that you should shoot 3d because you would be very good,you might even go pro if you can shoot between the ribs on a deer everytime. Is that like a 1 inch margin of error? 

I have never shot this broadhead so cant bash it but just for matt's sake , they are JUNK. 

Matt can I please get some name calling over this way? You may call someone a ****** on a computer but can you do it to his face. Bet Not


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

I bet i can call you a ****** to your face because im pretty sure my IQ is higher than yours, mine being a 126 and i do shoot 3D ill be at all ASA events next year. And the whole "Grim Reapers are JUNK" crap is gettin kinda old since i aint said nothin in here in awhile and it seems that you guys bash alot more than i do. And i have plenty of pictures of kills with these heads that prove that they are a superior head that i can email anybody that thinks otherwise.
Matt


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

shut the hell up for the good of use all matt


----------



## round_mnt_man (Jul 24, 2006)

L-KINDLE said:


> i killed three deer with the same wasp boss sst 4 blade the first 2 were pass throughs the third my arrow broke off in the deer no deer went over a hundered yards


I bet they was fawns wasn't they l-kindle. If you would shoot a real deer they might not pass through with your 42# bow.


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey Matt, you can email me the pictures i would like to see them! My email is [email protected]


----------



## stealthyhunter (Jul 17, 2006)

round_mnt_man said:


> I bet they was fawns wasn't they l-kindle. If you would shoot a real deer they might not pass through with your 42# bow.


What are you talking about that was kinda out of nowhere and plus its not how many pounds your pulliing its how much KE you have and KE in a 42# bow is probly about 2-3 less in KE than a 50# bow my bow has 78 KE with 60# and 80 with 70# its not to much,
I dont know why I'm sayong all this I guess I'm just bored lol


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> I bet i can call you a ****** to your face because im pretty sure my IQ is higher than yours, mine being a 126 and i do shoot 3D ill be at all ASA events next year. And the whole "Grim Reapers are JUNK" crap is gettin kinda old since i aint said nothin in here in awhile and it seems that you guys bash alot more than i do. And i have plenty of pictures of kills with these heads that prove that they are a superior head that i can email anybody that thinks otherwise.
> Matt



i am not debating your skill level anymore obie-one... lol you are by far a better hunter than anyone else here (in your own mind). Anyway.. just seein if you would call me a ****** too, i would sure love hearing it from someone with a lower IQ... it is kinda like watching "The Ringer" listening to you go on and on about this.. i mean its funny, but i don't know if its ok to laugh out loud or not.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

bowhuntin_KS said:


> i am not debating your skill level anymore obie-one... lol you are by far a better hunter than anyone else here (in your own mind). Anyway.. just seein if you would call me a ****** too, i would sure love hearing it from someone with a lower IQ... it is kinda like watching "The Ringer" listening to you go on and on about this.. i mean its funny, but i don't know if its ok to laugh out loud or not.


i laugh everytime i read this. matt just keeps making himself look like a jerk, with his "highly iteligent(SP?)" posts. LOL


----------

